
How I Sold My Company to Twitter, Went to Facebook, and Screwed My Co-Founders - tim_sw
https://backchannel.com/tuesday-april-5-2011-6c783a5dce42#.ahw8xoran
======
simbalion
selling out is not respectable. Selling out your colleagues is even less so.

Every person is offered deals by the devil before their real ship comes in.
This is to separate the wicked from the good. People who are evil at heart
will take the deal with the devil. People who are good will understand that
money is not their solution (may be the root of all evil), and they should not
taint their soul in order to make a few bucks.

Everybody falls, it may be that people who take dirty money fall harder.
(needs study)

Disclaimer: I'm not suggesting any religious explanation for this phenomena,
so any that you perceive is your own delusion. I'm simply stating what is
observable, and likely fact (needs study). Dirty money comes first. Honest
money comes after hard work and usually when the chips seem down.

~~~
runamok
We all start out as idealists. I have worked for an adserving company and a
free to play gaming company. I have also worked for a company that is a huge
defense contractor though my project was the ISS. It's pretty easy to
rationalize all this. Am I _wicked_ for not working solely to "make the world
a better place"? The world is full of shades of grey.

~~~
simbalion
I don't think everyone should be out to make the world a better place, some
folks just want to earn a living which is totally respectable by itself.

I am saying I think people should avoid doing things which are clearly evil,
especially when their only real motivation is money. You can make lots of
money without being evil. I absolutely believe money-for-evil is a honey pot
to identify and eliminate evil people.

You don't have to agree for it to be true.

------
throwaway6497
Any guesses on how much money Antonio ended up making at FB? Was the trade off
worth it? How to do even put number on the decision made.

------
nasalgoat
One good nugget in there:

"Remember: if you’re having phone calls, the deal is still on. Phone calls are
yesses, emails are nos."

